# Has any one own a comoy's pipe



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a new pipe (straight style) and I'm just wondering if anyone owned a comoys pipe. I personally like Peterson pipes but I'm looking to expand my collection. 
I want to know how they smoke, how easy they develop a cake, and overall how happy the owner (you) is with the pipe. thanksp


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I just have one... 
Comoy Bulldog 1998 Christmas Pipe
Got it for $56.95 (estate); it's a great smoker.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

i have an estate comoys silver shadow.id say its one of my more frustrating pipes. i had to drill out all the holes to make it even smokeable and for some reason, when trying to light, i can only draw the flame down if it is in the closest position to me.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

rlaliberty said:


> i have an estate comoys silver shadow.id say its one of my more frustrating pipes. i had to drill out all the holes to make it even smokeable and for some reason, when trying to light, i can only draw the flame down if it is in the closest position to me.


 what do you mean "i had to drill out all the holes to make it even smokeable"???


----------



## rjs62martini (Jun 2, 2008)

epyon26 said:


> I'm looking for a new pipe (straight style) and I'm just wondering if anyone owned a comoys pipe. I personally like Peterson pipes but I'm looking to expand my collection.
> I want to know how they smoke, how easy they develop a cake, and overall how happy the owner (you) is with the pipe. thanksp


I have not owned any comoy pipes as of yet however, they are of good quality depending on the rating system of the given pipe brand. You might want to do some research on how they grade their pipes. Hint, usually a marking of some type either by a series of dots or numerals on the bowl, for example I have several savenelli autographs which are italian made. They use an numerical system thriple 000 being of the highest quality. I have a couple 2's and 4's.

Cake is developed over a period of time based on how often you smoke the given piece. Be careful however, as the "experts" say use one given pipe all day let it rest to dry or for moisture to evaporate. Hence, the reason for seven pipes for seven days a week.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the info, but I have found that some pipes will devolep a cake faster then others. EX. it toke me a longer time to cake my peterson then my joby or my calabresi. thats just my :2


----------



## rjs62martini (Jun 2, 2008)

epyon26 said:


> thanks for the info, but I have found that some pipes will devolep a cake faster then others. EX. it toke me a longer time to cake my peterson then my joby or my calabresi. thats just my :2


Possibly, the type of tabbacco you were smoking also has alot to do with how quick you develop cake too


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a comoy, peterson, 2 Bjarnes, and a savinelli. The savinelli is my best smoker by far the Comoy is next but it took a little work and drilling to get it there.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have several Comoys, but they are very old, collectablr Blue Ribands and Specimen Straight Grains. They are great smokers.

That being said, I don't know how the new Comoy's smoke. I don't think they are of the same quality as the old ones were.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

If I were getting another Comoy, it would be an older estate. I don't have a Blue Riband or straight grain yet....I am watching ebay.

There are lots of old Comoy's on ebay for great prices. Look for the 3 part C. I think you want something before the Cadogan era....here is some help for dating: http://www.derek-green.com/comoy_history03.htm

From what I know the older production is much better than the new production.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

There was a Blue Riband Zulu that just sold on Ebay for $33 bucks!
They usually sell for eight times that much!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

the only thing i have to add is that Pete's are notorious for taking a longer time to build cake-my Savs, Stannies & GBD's were all quicker


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruce said:


> There was a Blue Riband Zulu that just sold on Ebay for $33 bucks!
> They usually sell for eight times that much!


that's insane....didn't come up in any of my weekly searches


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> the only thing i have to add is that Pete's are notorious for taking a longer time to build cake-my Savs, Stannies & GBD's were all quicker


I had no problem in caking with my 2 Petey's - but their workmanship is really bad. Drilling and alignment was way off, I had to repair their errors and the pipes are at least usable now. And that "drainage" space is a problem that can't be fixed, it results in excessive condensation and gunks up after each smoke.


----------

